# Where would you like to see a new Wyndham resort?



## Lisa P (Aug 16, 2015)

When we want to vacation for a full week in one place, it's been relatively easy for us to either reserve through Wyndham or exchange through RCI.  But for our increasingly frequent, short getaways, we're more limited to the Wyndham resorts.  We love them but we're thinking of adding points in another system, if it would include nightly reservation access to these two areas:

*Hilton Head Island*, SC - beachfront or walk to beach

*Bradenton Beach*, FL, or other SW FL Gulf coast, below Tampa - beachfront or walk to beach

Coming from the beautiful Blue Ridge Mountains, we especially enjoy visiting these two coastal areas for a change of scenery.  These destinations both offer pretty, natural landscapes and parks for bicycling, excellent beaches, access to sailing and/or fishing rentals nearby, and they're less honky-tonk urban than the currently available, southeastern, coastal Wyndham locations.  HHI is only 5-6 hrs drive from our home and Allegiant Air has cheap, direct flights from many eastern US places (including Asheville near us) to Clearwater/St. Pete (PIE).

  What about you?  Where would YOU love to see Wyndham add a few timeshares?


----------



## am1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Miami, Santa Monica, Toronto, Mexico, Caribbean islands, Boston

I will add to the question.  Where do you think Wyndham will build their next resorts?


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 16, 2015)

am1 said:


> Miami, Santa Monica, Toronto, Mexico, Caribbean islands, Boston
> 
> I will add to the question.  Where do you think Wyndham will build their next resorts?



Santa Monica would be great!  

Alaska.


----------



## JimMIA (Aug 16, 2015)

I would love to see a Wyndham somewhere on the lower Gulf coast of Florida below Tampa Bay.  There are a number of good locations -- and probably some existing resorts they could buy -- but my favorites would be Sarasota, Naples, or Marco Island.

I'd also like to see Boston and/or Cape Cod.


----------



## mistalong (Aug 16, 2015)

Maui, Los Angeles, Miami Beach, St. Croix or St. John, and Dallas/Houston.

Resorts not hotels


----------



## cyseitz (Aug 16, 2015)

I would like to see:

Biloxi, MS
Gulf Shores, AL 
Boston, MA
Philadelphia, PA
Alaska


----------



## Cely218 (Aug 16, 2015)

I agree with Cynthia, except I would add Niagara Falls NY or Niagara Falls Canada to the list.


----------



## cyseitz (Aug 16, 2015)

Anybody have any news on new resort locations?


----------



## Jay6821 (Aug 16, 2015)

Traverse City, Michigan.


----------



## JimMIA (Aug 16, 2015)

Of course, for Wyndham the relevant question is NOT "Where would you like to *see* a Wyndham resort?"

The relevant question for them is *"Where would you BUY?"*


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 16, 2015)

JimMIA said:


> Of course, for Wyndham the relevant question is NOT "Where would you like to *see* a Wyndham resort?"
> 
> The relevant question for them is *"Where would you BUY?"*



Aren't they essentially the same thing?


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Aug 16, 2015)

nope - I won't BUY anywhere, but would like to use my existing points in some new locations !


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 16, 2015)

sandkastle4966 said:


> nope - I won't BUY anywhere, but would like to use my existing points in some new locations !



I mean that the addition of some properties will increase sales by either capturing buyers who are directly interested in purchasing at the new site, or who are looking at buying at another site or CWA, and for whom this new addition tips the scale toward buying.

From the developer's perspective, if you build it in a place they want, they will come, and they will buy.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 16, 2015)

I can't imagine any place that would make me want to buy retail.  They have a lot of nice locations.  If they built a glacier canyon type water park that include passes in  Williamsburg or DC or anywhere else within a 5 hr drive of the Baltimore/Washington area, I would probably spring for enough points for a few mini weeks.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 16, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> I can't imagine any place that would make me want to buy retail.  They have a lot of nice locations.  If they built a glacier canyon type water park that include passes in  Williamsburg or DC or anywhere else within a 5 hr drive of the Baltimore/Washington area, I would probably spring for enough points for a few mini weeks.



You are not their target customer for sales.  Even you have to admit that....


----------



## am1 (Aug 16, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> I can't imagine any place that would make me want to buy retail.  They have a lot of nice locations.  If they built a glacier canyon type water park that include passes in  Williamsburg or DC or anywhere else within a 5 hr drive of the Baltimore/Washington area, I would probably spring for enough points for a few mini weeks.



retail or resale?

Niagara falls, ny is never going to built.   Niagara falls, Ont would be great with an indoor waterpark but is not a week long annual destination for most.  Hotels are very affordable.


----------



## jebloomquist (Aug 16, 2015)

JimMIA said:


> Of course, for Wyndham the relevant question is NOT "Where would you like to *see* a Wyndham resort?"
> 
> The relevant question for them is *"Where would you BUY?"*



The relevant question for me is "where will someone else buy," so that I can use my existing points there.

I would like to see a resort between Lahaina and Kapalua, Maui on the ocean. Outrigger is the closest now, but it is either a hotel type, or not on the ocean.

Jim


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 16, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Santa Monica would be great!
> 
> Alaska.



Oh, also, their Oceanside Pier Resort has been very popular.  I would love to see another fine resort in North San Diego County, like Carlsbad, or even more laid-back Leucadia or Solana Beach.

Also Laguna Beach would be a primo location for a high end WVO resort, though I would imagine the maintenance fees would approach those at FSA down in Carlsbad.  An all-CWA resort there might dilute operating costs enough that members don't significantly feel the added expense.

California Coast is under-served by Wyndham Resorts imo.  Worldmark's SoCal locations all shadow a Wyndham location at or near the same place, so Club Pass for the full-fare buyers doesn't really expand their geographic options.  There are a couple NoCal Worldmark resorts that do expand options using Club Pass.  Shell is still a Wyndham step-child, so one can't depend on reliably finding Shell locations with Wyndham points.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 16, 2015)

jebloomquist said:


> The relevant question for me is "where will someone else buy," so that I can use my existing points there.



I believe this to be the relevant question for every CWP owner on TUG.

Are there any potential California locations that would pique your interest?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 16, 2015)

West Maui would be great.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 16, 2015)

rickandcindy23 said:


> West Maui would be great.



By West Maui do mean like around Lahaina?

There is a Worldmark at Kihei.


----------



## CO skier (Aug 16, 2015)

JimMIA said:


> Of course, for Wyndham the relevant question is NOT "Where would you like to *see* a Wyndham resort?"
> 
> The relevant question for them is *"Where would you BUY?"*



With Club Wyndham Access, this is no longer relevant.  Wyndham can build or acquire anywhere land or bankrupt resorts are cheap -- how about a nice urban location such as Detroit?  The points get folded into CWA and are sold as ARP to prime locations such as Bonnett Creek.  An entire resort in Detroit could be sold without ever mentioning Detroit.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 16, 2015)

CO skier said:


> With Club Wyndham Access, this is no longer relevant.  Wyndham can build or acquire anywhere land or bankrupt resorts are cheap -- how about a nice urban location such as Detroit?  The points get folded into CWA and are sold as ARP to prime locations such as Bonnett Creek.  An entire resort in Detroit could be sold without ever mentioning Detroit.



Could, but I don't think Wyndham wants to operate this way.  Wyndham people I have talked to (that aren't in the sales gig) are sensitive to the Wyndham brand representing attractive locations and amenities.  Growing the CWA member base means adding new POPULAR destinations to the portfolio.  There are already enough dog weeks in CWA, and Wyndham is departing from WAAM for the very reason that they want control over brand and attractiveness of any new resorts.

That said, I don't know how much their desire to grow the CWA brand is at odds with growing the MV brand.


----------



## CO skier (Aug 16, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Could, but I don't think Wyndham wants to operate this way.  Wyndham people I have talked to (that aren't in the sales gig) are sensitive to the Wyndham brand representing attractive locations and amenities.  Growing the CWA member base means adding new POPULAR destinations to the portfolio.  There are already enough dog weeks in CWA, and Wyndham is departing from WAAM for the very reason that they want control over brand and attractiveness of any new resorts.
> 
> That said, I don't know how much their desire to grow the CWA brand is at odds with growing the MV brand.


How popular is Deserted Blue proving to be?  It is a nice, high-point resort in a "Detroit" part of Las Vegas.  Is Wyndham selling Deserted Blue as a destination, or have the points been rolled into CWA, because there is no other way to sell this dog?


----------



## am1 (Aug 16, 2015)

CO skier said:


> With Club Wyndham Access, this is no longer relevant.  Wyndham can build or acquire anywhere land or bankrupt resorts are cheap -- how about a nice urban location such as Detroit?  The points get folded into CWA and are sold as ARP to prime locations such as Bonnett Creek.  An entire resort in Detroit could be sold without ever mentioning Detroit.



Wyndham needs places that move the needle and sales offices where there are tourists and people willing to by.  Also places where people are interested in freebies.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 16, 2015)

CO skier said:


> How popular is Deserted Blue proving to be?  It is a nice, high-point resort in a "Detroit" part of Las Vegas.  Is Wyndham selling Deserted Blue as a destination, or have the points been rolled into CWA, because there is no other way to sell this dog?



Come on, "Detroit" is a little overkill, isn't it?  Desert Blue is a gorgeous property in a B-List area right behind the Rio just off the Strip.  I see this property as an indication of Wyndham wanting to step up their game as far as resort quality.  I agree they may have misjudged location a smidgen, but Detroit it is not.


----------



## CO skier (Aug 16, 2015)

am1 said:


> Wyndham needs places that move the needle and sales offices where there are tourists and people willing to by.  Also places where people are interested in freebies.



That is the beauty of CWA.  Wyndham can build or acquire a resort anywhere and sell the points as CWA from any existing sales office.  The office could be a thousand miles away from the new resort.

Does Wyndham have a sales office at Bonnett Creek?  Five new resorts could be sold from just this location (or any other sales location) as CWA, and every new owner could be led to believe they were getting ARP at Bonnett Creek.


----------



## CO skier (Aug 16, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Come on, "Detroit" is a little overkill, isn't it?  Desert Blue is a gorgeous property in a B-List area right behind the Rio just off the Strip.  I see this property as an indication of Wyndham wanting to step up their game as far as resort quality.  I agree they may have misjudged location a smidgen, but Detroit it is not.


Try walking to the Las Vegas Strip (or back) at night.  It will change your opinion.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 16, 2015)

CO skier said:


> Try walking to the Las Vegas Strip (or back) at night.  It will change your opinion.



I live in Las Vegas.  That area doesn't scare me.  It isn't behind Stratosphere or off MLK on the West Side.

I see scarier people walking down Trop in front of BlueGreen than I do here.

PS given the point requirement, I would love to see Blue adopt a 24 hour shuttle service to the airport and the Strip.  We'll see as time passes how they make this location work, if they make it work.


----------



## CO skier (Aug 17, 2015)

It is all about location, location, location.  Deserted Blue is unquestionably an upscale resort, but it is on the wrong side of the tracks (I-15).  Why did Wyndham choose to build here?  The land must have been cheap.

The general consensus is that Wyndham Grand Desert is the better choice when staying in Las Vegas.

It is a sad commentary when an "old" property is preferred to the newest, grandest property.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 17, 2015)

CO skier said:


> It is all about location, location, location.  Deserted Blue is unquestionably an upscale resort, but it is on the wrong side of the tracks (I-15).  Why did Wyndham choose to build here?  The land must have been cheap.
> 
> The general consensus is that Wyndham Grand Desert is the better choice when staying in Las Vegas.
> 
> It is a sad commentary when an "old" property is preferred to the newest, grandest property.



Yet I assure you that you will see more hookers and hoods walking by Grand Desert than you will by Blue.  

Don't get me wrong.....I cocked my head sideways like a confused puppy when I heard they are building an upscale resort at that location, but I do think you are exaggerating the ghetto-ness of that locale.


----------



## CO skier (Aug 17, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Yet I assure you that you will see more hookers and hoods walking by Grand Desert than you will by Blue.
> 
> Don't get me wrong.....I cocked my head sideways like a confused puppy when I heard they are building an upscale resort at that location, but I do think you are exaggerating the ghetto-ness of that locale.


There is at least one other Las Vegas resident who does not think it is an exaggeration

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1673688&postcount=5


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 17, 2015)

CO skier said:


> There is at least one other Las Vegas resident who does not think it is an exaggeration
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1673688&postcount=5



I will volunteer to escort her. 

That isn't a terrible area.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 17, 2015)

As for "mass" building on the Western USA (CA, AZ, OR, WA) ... isn't that WHY did they brought Shell? Are those sites TOTALLY build out? 

I believe that some wheres in the future ... Shell points will be retrofitted into CWA or Worldmark.


----------



## Don (Aug 17, 2015)

The suggestions I like most are the SW FL coast and Niagara Falls area.  But no one has mentioned Virginia Beach.  This one, for me, would put us a lot closer than W'msburg when we go up to visit family and friends.


----------



## NHTraveler (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm all for Va Beach.  Love that area.  

I would also like to see Wyndham in Key West, SW Florida, Quebec City, Nova Scotia and more in New England.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 17, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> As for "mass" building on the Western USA (CA, AZ, OR, WA) ... isn't that WHY did they brought Shell? Are those sites TOTALLY build out?
> 
> I believe that some wheres in the future ... Shell points will be retrofitted into CWA or Worldmark.



I'm not sure even they know why they bought Shell.  I hope they matriculate it into Wyndham World some day, somehow. but for now, Shell is Wyndham's (high MF) stepchild.


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 17, 2015)

A beach location north of Myrtle would be great for long weekends. Coconut Malorie rarely has availability so VA. Beach, OC, etc. Outer Banks would be great but doesn't seem likely due to the high maintenance cost and limitations on development (very prone to storm damage).

I thought there was discussion of including some timeshare units in the development in St. Pete/Clearwater beach area. 

Boston would be great. Additional units at Wilderness at the Dells would be good too.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 17, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> By West Maui do mean like around Lahaina?
> 
> There is a Worldmark at Kihei.



Yes, I mean West Maui in the Ka'anapali/Lahaina/Kahana/Honokowai/Kapalua area.  I know a much worse management company they could take over, if they have the money for it. It would be great for us because the management company now doesn't give a hoot about owners and never explains any huge increases in fees.  We have friends who own at our same resort, Hono Koa, and they have seen fees and taxes go from $1,000 to nearly $1,600 in about six years.


----------



## chapjim (Aug 17, 2015)

Outer Banks of North Carolina -- Kitty Hawk, Kill Devil Hills, but not Duck and not as far south at Hatteras.


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 17, 2015)

chapjim said:


> Outer Banks of North Carolina -- Kitty Hawk, Kill Devil Hills, but not Duck and not as far south at Hatteras.



Outer Banks would be great.  Also Hilton Head (for less than 1 week stays) and Key West.  Someplace near Glacier National Park would be great too.....


----------



## RandyM (Aug 17, 2015)

I would like to see one by Mt. Rushmore.


----------



## ilenekm (Aug 17, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> A beach location north of Myrtle would be great for long weekends. Coconut Malorie rarely has availability so VA. Beach, OC, etc. Outer Banks would be great but doesn't seem likely due to the high maintenance cost and limitations on development (very prone to storm damage).



I would love a resort in DelMarVa.  Even NC is close enough for long weekends


----------



## Don40 (Aug 17, 2015)

I would like to see resorts in Clearwater Beach, Miami Beach, somewhere in the Keys, Longboat key, Naples, Hilton Head.
Saint Matreen, Trinidad and Tobago, Jamaica.
Europe would be nice Sweeden, London, Spain, Greece, Paris.

This is one topic that Wyndham Management ears should perk up with, all the potential sales means bigger bonus for all.  Wyndham is all about the money period, and new resorts bring in tons of money from the new sales.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Aug 17, 2015)

Okay, I'll play...

Fort Lauderdale, FL (not Pompano Beach)
Miami Beach, Fl
Marco Island, FL
Fort Myers, FL
Vero Beach, FL
Boca Raton, FL
Palm Beach, FL
Hilton Head, NC
Outer Banks, NC
Virginia Beach, VA
Ocean City, MD (on the beach)
Rehoboth Beach, DE
Hamptons, NY
Del Mar, CA
Huntington Beach, CA
Laguna Beach, CA
Santa Monica, CA
Los Angeles, CA
Palm Springs, CA
Dallas, TX
Houston, TX
Cancun, MX (on the beach not all-inclusive)
Playa Del Carmen, MX
Tulum, MX
Cabo San Lucas, MX
Nassau, Bahamas (a new resort)

Cynthia T.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 17, 2015)

Vacationfuntips said:


> Okay, I'll play...
> 
> Fort Lauderdale, FL (not Pompano Beach)
> Miami Beach, Fl
> ...



There is a Wyndham affiliate in Palm Springs, Vista Mirage, but I don't think they are on the points grid.  I'm pretty sure there is a Worldmark there, too.

My money is on groundbreaking for a Margaritaville in the Bahamas or elsewhere in the Caribbean in the next 5 years, if MV sales at Rio Mar and St Thomas are successful.


----------



## am1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Vacationfuntips said:


> Okay, I'll play...
> 
> Fort Lauderdale, FL (not Pompano Beach)
> Miami Beach, Fl
> ...



Thanks for narrowing it down.  I agree with some of those.  Especially Cancun not being an all inclusive.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 18, 2015)

am1 said:


> Thanks for narrowing it down.  I agree with some of those.  Especially Cancun not being an all inclusive.



I don't think Wyndham is interested in RTU and the whole Mexican timeshare sales tactics, though I know that sounds ironic.  And they already get dots on the map with El Cid.


----------



## am1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> I don't think Wyndham is interested in RTU and the whole Mexican timeshare sales tactics, though I know that sounds ironic.  And they already get dots on the map with El Cid.



I thought the same but then Worldmark opened one up Isla Mujuers.  With the peso being low just think of the return on investment.  If MV sells anywhere in the caribbean is an option.  

I add Aruba.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 18, 2015)

am1 said:


> I thought the same but then Worldmark opened one up Isla Mujuers.  With the peso being low just think of the return on investment.  If MV sells anywhere in the caribbean is an option.
> 
> I add Aruba.



If ever they pull the trigger on a Wyndham brand timeshare in cancun, my money would be on it being a MV.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Aug 18, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> I don't think Wyndham is interested in RTU and the whole Mexican timeshare sales tactics, though I know that sounds ironic.  And they already get dots on the map with El Cid.



Perhaps not, but Wyndham already has several hotel resorts in Mexico, just not for  timeshare owners.  They could do something to allow usage.     

Wyndham used to have a timeshare property in Nassau, Bahamas but it was purchased by Royal.  It was very run down.  Baha Mar (the new resort) has the old Wyndham property.  The Melia Resort (new spot) has a resort over there and they have a relationship with  - TRYP by Wyndham. However, you can not book with Club Wyndham or exchange yet with RCI. 

I would also like to see another Wyndham property/ resort in Washington, D.C.  - not just National Harbor  (MD) or Old Town, Alexandria  (VA).  

Cynthia T.


----------



## massvacationer (Aug 18, 2015)

southwest florida
florida keys
cape cod MA
coastal maine
Hilton Head SC
white mountains NH (ski)
Vero beach FL
Virginia Beach


----------



## am1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> If ever they pull the trigger on a Wyndham brand timeshare in cancun, my money would be on it being a MV.



For sure.  The only thing is if they are trying to build in locations where they can add a on site restaurant.  Apparently in Orlando they do not have plans to add one but I think eventually they would. 

MV is building non timeshare resorts so there is a chance later on some availability is added to Wyndham.  

With Wyndhams ovation program there is less need to build more resorts.


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Aug 18, 2015)

*New Wyndham Resort*

Love to see on in the 1000 Islands in New York -Clayton/Alexandra Bay or the Adirondacks and in Maine


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 18, 2015)

I agree that it's key to identify locations that will appeal to buyers.  It's not that long ago that very few resorts were located in urban vacation spots and more are opening in response to potential buyers' interests.

*What about the areas bordering major U.S. National Parks?
Are any of them located in 3-season or nearly year-round tourism destinations?*

Many families love to return regularly to vacation in areas with natural beauty.  The Great Smoky Mountains area (Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge/Sevierville) has good weather for much of the year.  But it's already well served by timeshares, including Wyndhams.

We would have loved to stay in a timeshare that's only a few miles from the Grand Canyon rim, or just outside an entrance to Yosemite.  Instead, we paid more for hotel nights than we normally do, for park proximity on our trips to CA and AZ.  Matching a search to any resort near Yellowstone or Bryce/Zion is tough and quality options are very limited.


----------



## medsed (Aug 18, 2015)

Cape cod
Montreal 
Quebec City
Nova Scotia
Naples/sanibel/fort Meyers or other western Florida spot
anything near national parks
Alaska
Perhaps near some of the Great Lakes


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 19, 2015)

Lisa P said:


> I agree that it's key to identify locations that will appeal to buyers.  It's not that long ago that very few resorts were located in urban vacation spots and more are opening in response to potential buyers' interests.
> 
> *What about the areas bordering major U.S. National Parks?
> Are any of them located in 3-season or nearly year-round tourism destinations?*
> ...



My first instinct was to say that Yosemite would be too slow in the Winter, but then again, Bass Lake seems to be adequately used to remain onging as a timeshare.  Groveland on 120 West of the Park seems like a prime location, we stayed in a motel there the first time we visited the Park.  I have no idea how treacherous 120 gets in the Winter.  Oakhurst might even make a better location.  Straight shot from Fresno and almost hugging the park gate.  Already loaded with motels and touristy stuff.

Grand Canyon is a tough one.  You can cut back or even close a hotel seasonally, but I think Timeshare relies on sales of 50 intervals per unit to make it work for the developer after paying off the weasels.  With all 50 weeks vying for 8 months not of prime time, but of usability of the resort in any way, there would be a lot of angry customers.  Also, would you want to spend a whole week at the Grand Canyon?  On top of the severely lopsided seasonality, you would have the points users all vying for weekend stays.

I still love Wyndham Flagstaff as the home base for GC.  bout an hour and a half drive.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 19, 2015)

The USA is big .. just get out the map of the owners directory .. and I suggest a few MORE big city locales (highlighting the ones with walkable center cities and some history) - Philadelphia, Boston, Baltimore...

2-3 seasons out in the boomdocks? .. remember, you have to be open 52 weeks PLUS have staff "to man the ship" and places to eat besides Subway and McD's.


----------



## noson7982 (Aug 19, 2015)

Finger Lakes New York Wine Country Watkins Glen
Baltimore or Annapolis MD
Ocean City 
Virginia Beach
Cape Cod
more outside the US ie Caribbean, Mexico, Europe


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 19, 2015)

I wish Wyndham would have bought the gold key resorts in VB instead of DRI


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 19, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> I wish Wyndham would have bought the gold key resorts in VB instead of DRI



I'd bet Gold Key members do, too.


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 19, 2015)

Wyndham good better or best?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 19, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> Wyndham good better or best?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



Depends who you talk to.  Some hate it, some love it.


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 19, 2015)

You should be politician

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 19, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> You should be politician
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



I would personally say "Better."  If you love Caribbean variety, or 5 star resorts, you might think it's "Good".  If you like resale entry cost and MF versus maximum location options, you might thing it's "Best."  IF you bought retail and never bothered to learn how to use it, you might be very angry.


----------



## NHTraveler (Aug 19, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> Wyndham good better or best?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



We love Wyndham (the purpose, use, and resort employees).

We dislike the sales/concierge.  Hate being lied to.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 19, 2015)

NHTraveler said:


> We dislike the sales/concierge.  Hate being lied to.



Pretty much Timeshare.


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 19, 2015)

Perceived.  Who is your Wyndham customer and how they perceive it.  Do they want price quality?  If they call in and ask to get something more or less, THIS time

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 19, 2015)

NH that is a major change, they feel they are enhancing the truth!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 19, 2015)

Nage Heads,NC (OBX)
Dover,Del.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> I'd bet Gold Key members do, too.



Did you know Wyndham at one time was looking at purchasing Sunterra Resorts before DRI ?


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 19, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> Did you know Wyndham at one time was looking at purchasing Sunterra Resorts before DRI ?



I've heard that.


----------



## Explorer7 (Aug 19, 2015)

Don said:


> The suggestions I like most are the SW FL coast and Niagara Falls area.  But no one has mentioned Virginia Beach.  This one, for me, would put us a lot closer than W'msburg when we go up to visit family and friends.


 I agree with VA beach, especially if it's on the boardwalk


----------



## Kozman (Aug 21, 2015)

Northern MI. The closest one to MI is Smoky Mountain at 500 miles.


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 21, 2015)

Odd smoky mountains is about 500 as well how about on 77 at the Ohio river

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 21, 2015)

It would have to be big indoors like smoky mountains

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimMikel (Aug 21, 2015)

*SW Florida*

Easy question for me - the southern gulf coast of Florida.  I would count that as anywhere from Sarasota area to Bonita Beach area.


----------



## Joe33426 (Aug 22, 2015)

massvacationer said:


> southwest florida
> florida keys
> cape cod MA
> coastal maine
> ...



I agree with all of these but would add that a SW Florida resort would be great.  In particular, Sanibel, Captiva, Marco Island, etc.


----------

